# Spring Classic



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Joan McDonald and Gary Gillies, with the help of over 50 volunteers, run a top notch professional level tournament with about 110 archers from all over Canada. This year was particularly tough shooting on Saturday with 25k winds and 45k gusts across the target faces. This was our first year at the Spring Classic but it won't be our last.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Like Robin said it was tough with the wind, but I had a great time and got to meet a bunch of new people.
This was my first shoot of this type, its tough! I'll certainly be back again!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Shot this tournament again this year, my 10th time. I seem to finish in the bottom 1/3 of the men's recurve each year. Many of Canada's best cycle through this tournament and a few US visitors as well, so I'm not discouraged.

I am pleased to see the younger cadets shooting this one as well, man are they getting good! The double elimination on the second day is great, allows new shooters a chance to gain experience. I called this a training tournament to a new shooter in discussion while we watched the remaining shooters.

Fewer vets this year, top respect for Claude R., watched him shoot again, man what a classy shooter.
Couldn't stay to the end but will be back again. 

Thanks to Joan and Gary and the army of volunteers! our runner, ran every end, all day....awe to be young!


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow. Sounds like a great shoot
Who won? Any Ontario archers.?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

it was a great experience very well run.

*Fewer vets this year, top respect for Claude R., watched him shoot again, man what a classy shooter.
Couldn't stay to the end but will be back again*. 

no kidding top respect for this guy^^^he was my first battle in the elimination round. his first 3 arrows were x-10-10. took the guessing on how things were going to go right form the word go, class act for sure, pretty sure he let me have a round so I might come back next year, lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

ArcherMan said:


> Wow. Sounds like a great shoot
> Who won? Any Ontario archers.?


Ontario, Andrew Fagan won compound, congrats 
recurve i am not 100% sure


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.archerycanada.ca/images/stories/FCA/Results/2014/14OSC/OSC2014Finalresults.htm

results at the link above

and also notable,

--Eric Peters of Ottawa won the opportunity to represent Canada at the Youth Games in China,

--this tournament was the test event for the Toronto 2015 Pan Am games next summer

http://www.toronto2015.org/test-events

Pan Am Archery 
Sport: Archery
Competition: Ontario Spring Classic
Dates: June 14–15, 2014
Location: Markham
Event owner: Ontario Association of Archers
- See more at: http://www.toronto2015.org/test-events#sthash.TYi81JuO.dpuf


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Not to start an argument, but other than being called a "test event" on the TO15 site, how can they consider it a "test event"? I mean, it was a different round (double elimination instead of conventional), different equipment divisions with the compounds, different venue, different city even, and test events usually attract athletes from several of the counties that will be participating in the "real" event so they can check it out beforehand.


----------

